# Shimano update cycle



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Approximately how many years are between Shimano updates? For example 7800 to 7900.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

Almost without fail since the 7400 groupset, Shimano has employed a 4.5 - 5.5 year product cycle. 
7700 ~ 1997 
7800 ~ 2003 Sept
7900 ~ 2008 Sept


----------

